# Theories about what happened to Round 2s Movie Enterprise



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I am pondering the question about what has happened to Round 2s Movie Enterprise from 2009. I have some guesses aboutwhat may have happened. Remember Round 2 wanted to use Digital images or scans to make this model. I remember hearing Round 2 was having trouble doing it. And now after being in their catalog for more than a year its just been removed from their website and Jamie can't say anything about it. I too am not in love with the Movie Enterprise Design but I was looking Forwarding to a model kit of it from Round 2. It was supposed to come out this April and my feeling is that won't happen now. My question is, do you believe its been scrapped altogether. Please voice what you think. Thank, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

As much as I'd like to say it's canceled entirely - my thought is this

The current buying public (sheep) have a limited attention span
The model was taking too long to get out into the stores
The model will be finished sometime this year and ready for release
Once the sequel (yuck) comes out, the model will hit shelves probably the day of the movie release
This will also be released in the big-box stores (Wally World, Toys-R-Us, etc) to get the sheeple interested

Welcome to mass marketing for the masses


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm also wondering if the ship may be changed for the sequel, R2 knows about the change, and are waiting for new information to change the model to match.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

John P said:


> I'm also wondering if the ship may be changed for the sequel, R2 knows about the change, and are waiting for new information to change the model to match.


and if the ship is changed for the sequel, hopefully they are changes to improve its design. And if Round 2 is changing their Enterprise kit to match those changes then it would be worth it. Especially if the ship looks better.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

For what it's worth, I think they lost the new movie license. With the new movie due out next year, and rumors of a new ship design maybe paramount/bad robot are looking at options.

It's all just conjecture at this point.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

USS Atlantis said:


> As much as I'd like to say it's canceled entirely - my thought is this
> 
> The current buying public (sheep) have a limited attention span
> The model was taking too long to get out into the stores
> ...


That is probably the smart thing to do.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

mach7 said:


> For what it's worth, I think they lost the new movie license. With the new movie due out next year, and rumors of a new ship design maybe paramount/bad robot are looking at options.
> 
> It's all just conjecture at this point.


Be sweet if it looked like the original Big E!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

JGG1701 said:


> Be sweet if it looked like the original Big E!:thumbsup:
> -Jim


First Pilot?
Second Pilot?
Production?

They were all slightly different


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm with mach7, and also suspect Round 2 may have lost the license, or in what may be simply embarrassing, allowed it to lapse in some way that caught them by surprise. It seems likely that the kit hit the fan somewhere, somehow, after that hastily removed Round 2 blog entry complaining about the work that had been done so far.

It's counter to my admittedly limited understanding of how these things work to think that the producers of the Star Trek movies are working that closely with the producers of an assembly kit expected to sell a few thousand units, that they are in contact about potential design changes this far ahead of shooting the sequel.

It's also been my suspicion that not unlike Lisa Greco in the glory days of Round 2, Phantom's fun and engaging relationship with boards like this is his own personality at work, and not really representative of the people who own and run the company. According to an old magazine story about the company that was really a good look inside Polar Lights, Tom Lowe was not really involved in the boards in those days and tried to shut them down at one point. Even when his mind was changed about the guillotine, he didn't all of a sudden become a board guy, and he probably isn't one now.

I keep going back to that yanked post. It makes me think something Round 2 doesn't want to talk about happened, as opposed to something they just don't want to talk about yet.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It would be so much better if R2 just revealed what happened. A lot of this speculation is probably close to the mark, but none of it is very flattering. It could be a pragmatic business decision based on a soon to be expired license hitting production delays, a revised ship for the next move that they would love to ba able to synch a release with, just plain shortsightedness...
All I do now for sure is that continued silence on R2's part does not help the company. They have already gotten a reputation for promising a lot then changing their minds. Delays occur in every production effort, but combine chronic delays with a credability problem and you begin to doubt everything from them.
"We are proud to announce a new ____________ kit, to be released __________"
Then 'reconsiderations' follow and soon the content of the site is quietly changed without any explaination.
I think they mean well and are trying, but whoever is working on the public communications side there is destroying far more than helping...

.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

:beatdeadhorse:

that's all I've got to say about that


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

This issue is live and interesting to me, as we wait for the company to come out with the statement it promised would be soon. Feel free not to participate.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

It's all just conjecture at this point.[/QUOTE]

Until we get official word from Round 2, why waste our breath on theories and conjecture?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

yeah and this kicking the hornet's nest stuff is getting old fast.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

It happened in a different universe.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Magesblood said:


> yeah and this kicking the hornet's nest stuff is getting old fast.


But not so old that you've stopped reading/replying to threads like this.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Exactly. Thank you.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

"There are two possibilities. They are unable to respond, or unwilling to respond." -Spock WOK 

Seriously, conjecture can be fun. Regarding the "rumor" of an Enterprise redesign. I don't see the point unless they blow it up again. It is what it is. Considering what they ended up with for the reboot I can't say a "redesign" excites me based on what they thought was cool and hip two years ago.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

According to the buzz on the net, Paramount wants to reboot the whole shabang again. But there again it's just conjecture and theory that cant be backed up with facts!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Strickly conjecture.

It would appear that any Project at R2 that involves significant investment of capital is either terminated or on-hold. Evidence for this theory would be 1/350 TOS kit, and this kit we are discussing. The only items coming out of R2 are some variation of existing molds which would be items that already exist, would be easy to put in production, would not require much capital expenditure.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

what buzz about rebooting the whole thing again. I want you to post an acutal link to said "buzz". Otherwise you're just blowing hot fraking air.

They are "unwilling" to respond


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Tiberious ,I don't like your tone. It is fact the rumor exists. Go to any of the Trek forums, as it is being discussed with wreakless abandon. I'm not stupid enough to believe any of it. It is merely rabid fans wishfull thinking.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

its "Tiberius", and I stand by my post. I'm not going to go looking through trek forums to find any facts about your post.

I don't think there is any "buzz" JJ has already stated on Star Trek DOT COM that he's moving to the next Trek after Super 8 this summer. 

I just wanted to see if your post was just baseless heresay like your trek forums, guess you proved me right.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Seeing as the ST XI E was due out in April and has been taken off R2s web site could mean anything and not neccessaraly that they lost the licensing to produce the kit. They may have pulled it for a couple of reaons one of which has already been mentioned, they are waiting for the next film to be released.
Another is that it's release may tie in with the next film and they have decided to put out the 1/350 TOS E and they cannot afford to invest in other new kits or reissues until next year. We will know come wonderfest 2011.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> According to the buzz on the net, Paramount wants to reboot the whole shabang again. But there again it's just conjecture and theory that cant be backed up with facts!


I think you've probably latched on to the right rumor there, Ductapeforever.

BTW: Ductapeforever has a pretty good record on these matters from what I've observed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I highly doubt they would change the ships design at this point, it is being featured as a mini in some game tie-in coming out in the spring and all related merchandising material features the same ship so...just wishful thinking on the part of fans. 

As for why the kit has been pulled; only R2 knows and I don't think they're particularly interested in divulging at the moment. Although, I understand the curiosity given the way in which it disappeared.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3647759&postcount=18

yeah, it's okay to bash the hell out of Round 2 but god forbid I have a critical comment about a company you like! 

It wasn't a problem with test fitting anything, it's doing what the instructions are telling me to do and it's not working. And he thinks I have a problem with the GLOSSY PAPER? Here's a thought, how's about YOU READ THE POST!

or get a life.


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

Seriously, to all. Life is a gift. Don't waste it.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I see no harm about discussing this subject in a forum.
I am dismayed to see all of the personal attacks, however.

Anonymity should not bring about incivility.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

But it will. I would LOVE to see where this "buzz" about redesigning the ship OR rebooting the movie series is coming from other than from message boards like this one. The 2009 movie was an unqualified success (no matter what grumblers around here might think, it is a FACT that the movie was extremely well-reviewed and a box office hit), the actors are under contract to do sequels, and rebooting anything other than some design tweaks at this stage would simply be a waste of time and money and an example of fixing something that isn't broke. I.e., starting a new search for actors when you have popular actors under contract (so they cannot ask for more money, which is one of the problems that this new reboot solved) would cost Paramount more money than simply putting them back to work on a new Trek movie would.
I have no idea what's happened with Round2's Enterprise but I would not be at all surprised if they were to wait until the sequel is imminent to release it--that at least is a theory that makes sense.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

My two cents...worth exactly that, btw. 

1) It is quite possible that R2 simply _cannot _talk about the situation openly due to restraints put on it by Bad Robot/Paramount. There may be a variety of reasons why this might be true.

2) Redesigning the ship isn't a big deal to the Hollywood crowd--they see it as something new to sell. There is no reason that Iron Man needed new armor in _Iron Man 2_ except that they want something "new" in each movie. More toys to sell, you know.

3) If the reason_ is_ financial, then it is what it is. The economy stinks right now and all businesses are having to adjust their plans to that. They may not all be as visible to you as this is, but--honestly--would you know if Proctor & Gamble canceled a new dishwashing liquid they were planning to come out with? 

4) Rumors can sink a company if they get so bad that they affect sales. I'd rather have Round 2 in the market than not. I'd like new kits, sure, but I think it is fantastic that we're getting the re-pops. Were we getting them before Round 2? No. Remember that.


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

Solium said:


> "There are two possibilities. They are unable to respond, or unwilling to respond." -Spock WOK


Ha! Great answer!

With this in mind, if it is a situation where Round 2 is “unable to respond,” then I sympathize a bit. If a “higher power” (Paramount, Bad Robot, God, etc.) has issued a “gag order” of sorts, then I hold no ill will towards Round 2. Although, if this _is_ the situation, I can only guess it involves their license in some manner; whether it be pulled, lost, or whatever…

If they are “unwilling to respond,” then I think they are making a bad PR move by not letting their customers know what’s going on. Quite frankly, if they want to end the speculation, they should simply tell the public (if they can) what the deal is. Unless they did something grotesquely stupid, I think most of us would be quite understanding.

As far as beating a dead horse is concerned, I think it’s difficult to say that’s the case here since Round 2 won’t even confirm whether or not the horse is dead, much less provide us with the body.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> I'd like new kits, sure, but I think it is fantastic that we're getting the re-pops. Were we getting them before Round 2? No. Remember that.


What about those of us who aren't interested in all these re-issues of old kits? To date, Round 2 hasn't offered (for sale) anything I'd want to buy.

I guess my question is, for those of us who are looking forward to new models (nu-Enterprise or 1/350 TOS Enterprise) what exactly has Round 2 done? For those getting the models they want, Round 2 most likely looks great. For those of us waiting, it looks like they are tying up these licenses for years when other companies might have been able to actually produce something with them.

Honestly (and this is sort of sad to say), if Round 2 had disappeared a couple years ago, we might have had a better chance at getting some of the new models by now from some other company. Maybe some other company could have gotten a model of the nu-Enterprise out while STXI was still in the theaters.

Maybe Round 2 should stay out of the _new_ model kit business and only do re-issues of old model kits they acquired from previous companies. At least that is something they seem to be good at.

I know that sounds harsh... but it isn't meant to be. Just looking at it realistically.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I think the fact that Round2 has not responded in any way is quite understandable. With the limited resources in this bad economy and the resulting backlash of any comments that they could make staying silent is the path of least resistance. Yes this leads to all manner of wild speculation but that would happen anyway! Star Trek has such a passionate following that everyone has their own opinions of what should or could be done. I agree that Round2 could have done a much better job with their Trek licence in my opinion but I have no way of knowing what's going on than any of you guys do. I'm done getting upset about things I have no control over and will just wait and see what happens. Life's too short to get emotional about this so I'll take a lesson from Spock and try to govern my passions or they will be my undoing! 

The JJPrise kit if it ever comes out I will purchase it but if not I won't cry over it either. I still have a faint glimmer of hope for the 1/350 TOS Enterprise and hope at some point she will appear. If not....I guess I will cry!


----------



## OneAM (Jul 9, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what companies are these waiting in the wings, and what were they doing before Round 2 came along?


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Ductapeforever said:


> Tiberious ,I don't like your tone. It is fact the rumor exists. Go to any of the Trek forums, as it is being discussed with wreakless abandon. I'm not stupid enough to believe any of it. It is merely rabid fans wishfull thinking.


I didn't say a word, I agree, this is a dead horse thread, so I opted not to post in it........ But since my name was brought into it (an obvious mistake) I will say that as an avid Trek fan fairly well connected and informed, that this rumor (which I've not seen, heard, or can understand why anyone would repeat such an obviously false tale) bears no serious consideration....even in the seemingly unending speculation into the reasons for Round 2's business decisions...... 

Tib


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> I see no harm about discussing this subject in a forum.
> I am dismayed to see all of the personal attacks, however.
> 
> Anonymity should not bring about incivility.


It's not incivility. It's because this is at least the fourth thread on the subject by the same few obsessives where it's being discussed. But don't worry. I feel sure a slightly reworded fifth thread will be started the moment this one fades if no one comes up with an answer.

Round 2 have their reasons. Unless anyone believes they're _entitled_ to know (and for those who seem to believe they are, I've got news for you. You aren't), get over it. 

Girl: "Hi, my name's Sarah".

Boy: "Hi, my names (fill in your name)".

Girl: "And what do you do in your spare time?"

Boy: "I'm into Star Trek and obsessed about why a plastic kit company have deleted a kit I wanted to buy from their website and need to discuss it endlessly with others on an internet forum because my life is meaningless without knowing and I can't believe they won't tell _me_".

Girl: " Bye".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Or as my wife might say, "I'm taking my clothes off." At which time I close whatever message board I happen to be arguing on at the moment and forget the internet even exists!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow, John...maybe your wife can talk to mine.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

OneAM said:


> Out of curiosity, what companies are these waiting in the wings, and what were they doing before Round 2 came along?


Maybe Moebius would be more productive if it had the licence. It seems to be able to produce both repops and new tools, and is probably not that much bigger a company than R2.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

DX-SFX said:


> Round 2 have their reasons. Unless anyone believes they're _entitled_ to know (and for those who seem to believe they are, I've got news for you. You aren't), get over it..


Excatly!! It is NOT written in stone any where that R2 or any other company has to inform their customers what they would like to produce etc, etc, etc. R2 is doing this out of something known as COURTESY for its customers!!!!
And if any one here thinks it is written in stone then by all means how us WHERE!! PLEASE!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

This is like watching a soap opera. You tune in a month later and the same people are in the same room, wearing the same clothes, talking about the same thing!! "See" you in 30 days!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Kit said:


> Maybe Moebius would be more productive if it had the licence. It seems to be able to produce both repops and new tools, and is probably not that much bigger a company than R2.


Again, it seems people are so quick to call out R2 for pushing back a project and saying that Moebius could do it better.

I have nothing against Moebius, but I will point out that they are WAY, WAY, WAY past due for their 1/35 scale Chariot and Pod kit. But nobody calls them out on that. 

I think all you guys that say "Moebius can do it better" need to get a grip and realize that sometimes companies do push back or cancel projects based on anticipated demand. Its normal, you guys are just being affected by it this time.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

drmcoy said:


> Wow, John...maybe your wife can talk to mine.


No, she doesn't like taking her clothes off in front of other women.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> I have nothing against Moebius, but I will point out that they are WAY, WAY, WAY past due for their 1/35 scale Chariot and Pod kit. But nobody calls them out on that.


And where are the two Dr. Who kits that Airfix promised a few years back?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> It is fact the rumor exists. Go to any of the Trek forums, as it is being discussed with reckless abandon. I'm not stupid enough to believe any of it. It is merely rabid fans wishfull thinking.


A total reboot is unlikely in terms of the movie but tweaking the model to a significant degree is a distinct possibility which is what I thought you were referring to when I first responded.

They tweaked the CGI model of the 1701-E between movies so, as fast and loose with the details as the new movie has been, they may make some significant changes which could affect the model kit. Waiting then would make some sense.

If not that, they're waiting until about the time the next movie comes out, IMHO. I doubt they're going to give up on the model kit.

Yes, it's fun to speculate and beat the dead horse. Why not? No need for anyone to get upset or outraged about it or one risks displaying the same sort of obsessive behavior he's complaining about. It's just a BBS, right? :wave:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Yes, it's fun to speculate and beat the dead horse. Why not? No need for anyone to get upset or outraged about it or one risks displaying the same sort of obsessive behavior he's complaining about. It's just a BBS, right? :wave:


 Agreed - if threads like this really bother someone, I guess they could avoid them. I myself tend to read them for the entertainment value....  (and because I like Trek kits).


----------

